

Why Blogging Died - helmett
https://medium.com/@soberrealist/in-preface-when-i-say-blogging-is-dead-i-am-referring-to-blogging-in-the-niches-i-am-most-7eb3675610fc

======
ggchappell
> In preface, when I say blogging is dead, I am referring to blogging in the
> niches I am most familiar with and active in ; other niches may be
> different, ....

I wonder what niches are being referred to here. It never occurred to me that
blogging might be "dead". It sure doesn't look dead to me. But then I guess
I'm interested in different niches.

------
afhill
Blogging as individuals writing = not dead Individuals with their own
branded/hosted sites = on the deathbed

Your using medium as the platform seems to prove your point!

